# Re: tips on the reserves



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 03:16:07 EDT*
What?  Anti Tank Div!!!  Check your Facts
>From: "Michael Baker" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: tips on the reserves
>Date: Thu, 08 Jun 2000 19:44:25 EDT
>
>Hi im interested in joining the army reserves.
>Im 16 years old and was currently in the army cadets,1 anti-tank division.I
>enjoy the thrills and exitment of the military and its tasks
>so i was wonderind if you could give me any info or tips about the reserves
>such as good age to join and what are the benifits and so on.
>I would appreciate it
>thank you
>Mike.
>
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael Baker" <spliders@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 19:10:42 EDT*
i want info not sarcasm
>From: "Chrid Loveridge" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: tips on the reserves
>Date: Fri, 09 Jun 2000 03:16:07 EDT
>
>What?  Anti Tank Div!!!  Check your Facts
>
>
>>From: "Michael Baker" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: tips on the reserves
>>Date: Thu, 08 Jun 2000 19:44:25 EDT
>>
>>Hi im interested in joining the army reserves.
>>Im 16 years old and was currently in the army cadets,1 anti-tank 
>>division.I
>>enjoy the thrills and exitment of the military and its tasks
>>so i was wonderind if you could give me any info or tips about the 
>>reserves
>>such as good age to join and what are the benifits and so on.
>>I would appreciate it
>>thank you
>>Mike.
>>
>>
>>________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 20:33:43 -0400*
Mike, as far as I know there are no "Anti-Tank Div" units in the Canadian
Army Cadets. You wouldn‘t happen to be a British Army Cadet, would you?
Mike
At 07:10 PM 6/9/00 EDT, you wrote:
>i want info not sarcasm
>
>
>>From: "Chrid Loveridge" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Re: tips on the reserves
>>Date: Fri, 09 Jun 2000 03:16:07 EDT
>>
>>What?  Anti Tank Div!!!  Check your Facts
>>
>>
>>>From: "Michael Baker" 
>>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>Subject: tips on the reserves
>>>Date: Thu, 08 Jun 2000 19:44:25 EDT
>>>
>>>Hi im interested in joining the army reserves.
>>>Im 16 years old and was currently in the army cadets,1 anti-tank 
>>>division.I
>>>enjoy the thrills and exitment of the military and its tasks
>>>so i was wonderind if you could give me any info or tips about the 
>>>reserves
>>>such as good age to join and what are the benifits and so on.
>>>I would appreciate it
>>>thank you
>>>Mike.
>>>
>>>
>>>________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

